# The Spy House Pier



## plove53

The last couple of years I fish off the surf near the Spy House Pier in Port Monmouth and never caught anything. This past Saturday (9/21/03) I decided to fish on the pier and I caught 2 nice size blues (I was only there a couple of hours). Is this year any different at the Spy House Pier? 

-phil

BTW - I think the Spy House is haunted; I get spooked just looking at it.


----------



## flatfish

phil

i fish that area also, i have caught weakfish ,fluke and blues in that area but still haven't gotten my striper yet. the bay was completley frozen last winter which could of helped fishing this year.

are u from that area? 

that spy house is haunted


----------



## plove53

No, I'm from north Jersey. I read about the pier a few years ago, and the revies were not that good... but now it seems to be a "hot spot", for average fishing.

and I thought so about that house :jawdrop:
-phil


----------



## flatfish

here a link on spy house
http://www.midnightsociety.com/web/Hauntings/Spyhouse/spyhouse.html


i used to live in north jersey (lincoln park) if you don't mind me asking what town r u from?


----------



## plove53

Lyndhurst


----------



## davehunt

flatfish,

Thanks for the link.

I tried the Belford beach in the spring with no luck but I plan to spend a few mornings there this fall.

I'll definitley have to give the pier shot!

Also, I'm kind of into early American History, particularly the Revolutionary War. I'm sure I'll check out the Spy House as well.

I've driven by a couple of times and never noticed it.

DH


----------



## flatfish

i'll be there in there in fall also , trying some new spots . let me know when u r around the area.


----------



## davehunt

Sounds like a plan. I have'nt gotten out in about three weeks so I'm starting to get a little stir crazy (this weekend looks bad as well).

I'm going to try to do something on the 4th or 5th, I'll let you know.

DH


----------



## plove53

I should be down that way this weekend 9/27-28
-phil


----------



## davehunt

Great, let us know how you do!


----------



## flatfish

phil, 

r u fishing the morning or night?

probably going to be fluking during sat morning around spy house area.


----------



## plove53

I think around 9am.....


----------



## flatfish

i'll be throwing my cast net around in hope for catching some live peanut bunker. i'll be on the jetty fishing .


----------



## plove53

The Spy house pier was a bust for this weekend. I only caught sunrays there... I also tried Sandy Hook and nothing there either. ... but the spy house pier was loaded with Bunker and other baitfish. 

How did everyone else do?

-phil


----------



## flatfish

no luck either. tried to fish sea bright on sun , current was too strong . went to spy house area saw tons of bait w/ birds on them didn't seem like any fish were on them .


----------

